# 600600 ??

## FLY_INTER

, ()   600  600        240 .    ,      .     ,    . 
        .   ,     20  ((        ,    .   -    .
    -

----------


## Merry Corpse

http://dodgeandburn.ru/services/editor -  . - --      .
   ,  - .

----------

?  ,   "" (     -   )  "Crop"          .      -  "pixels",    -   ,    - "600",   - .      ,    ,      .  Enter,  File - Save as... (   9  10)   "", ,     ""?

----------


## FLY_INTER

.      ?

----------


## Moolookoo

,   ,  .     -   )

----------


## FLY_INTER

*Moolookoo*,    ,

----------


## Moolookoo

Mooloookoo@gmail.com

----------


## FLY_INTER

³.   .

----------


## Sanych

.

----------


## Karen

> .

     "."?

----------

